# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  « كَشَّـافُ الكُتُبِ »،للشَّيخ المُحدِّثِ عَبدِ الكَريمِ بنِ عَبدِ اللَّـهِ الخُضَيْر

## سلمان أبو زيد

« كَشَّـافُ الكُتُبِ »،
للشَّيخ المُحدِّثِ العَلَّامَةِ عَبْدِ الكَرِيْمِ بنِ عَبْدِ اللَّـهِ الخُضَيْر
ـ حَفِظَهُ اللَّـهُ، وَرَعَاهُ ـ

www.khudheir.com


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 


مُشْكِل الحديث للطَّحاوي

وهو كتابٌ كبير ، وفيهِ ما يدل على بَراعَتِه ، وقُوَّة فهمِهِ ، وإنْ كان عليهِ ما يُلاحظ في بعضِهِ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مُشْكِل الحديث وبيانه لابن فُورَك

ومِثل ابن فُورك وقد عُرِفَ بالبِدْعة لا يُؤمَنْ على التَّوفيق بين الأحاديث التِّي تَتَعَلَّق بالعقَائِد .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مُشكلات الأحاديث لعبد الله بن علي القصيمي

المُنحرف المُلحد – نسأل الله العافية – لكنَّهُ في أوَّل أمرِهِ ألَّف مُؤلَّفات نافعة ، 
ومُشكلات الحديث من الكتب النَّافعة التِّي ألَّفها .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الإكمال في رفع الارتياب عن المُؤتلف والمُختلف

الإكمال في رفع الارتياب عن المُؤتلف والمُختلف من الأسماء والكُنى والأنساب للأمير أبي نصر علي بن هبة الله بن ماكولا ،
 وهو من أكمل الكتب في المُؤتلف والمُختلف تبعاً لابن الصَّلاح ، وهو كتابٌ عظيم ،
 لا يَسْتَغْنِي عنهُ طالب علم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التوحيد لابن خزيمة

وهو كتاب من أنفس الكتب ، يذكر المسألة من كلامه بأسلوب واضح مفصل جميل على طريقة أهل السنة والجماعة ثم يستدل لهذه المسألة فما صح عنده من السنة ، إلا أن الملاحظ عليه التكرار .
 فيستدل للمسألة الواحدة بأحاديث ويذكر لكل حديث طرق .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التَّاريخ الكبير للإمام البُخاري


هذا منْ خَيْر ما يَقْتَنِيهِ طالب العلم ، والمُبْتدئ قد لا يَسْتَفِيد منهُ الفائِدَة المَرْجُوَّة التي يَرْجُوها  ،  يبدأ بالتَّدريج ، يبدأ بالتَّقريب ، والكاشف والخُلاصة ؛ لأنَّ فائِدَتها قريبة ؛ أما التَّاريخ الكبير قد لا يَقِفْ على فَائِدَتها إلا طالب علم مُتَمَكِّنْ ، تَوارِيخ البُخاري كبيرُها وأوسَطُها ، وصَغِيرُها كُلّها طريقتها واحِدَة ؛ إلاَّ أنَّ التَّاريخ الكبير فيه أُلُوف مُؤلَّفة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المُسند المُعَلَّلْ ليعقوب بن شيبة 

من أعْظَم ما صُنِّفْ في العِلَل ؛ إلاَّ انَّهُ لم يَكْمُل  .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الكواكب الدَّراري لابن عُروة المَشْرِقي

هذا ترتيب لمُسْنَد الإمام أحمد على أبواب البُخاري ، وهذا في غَايَة النَّفَاسَة والأهَمِيَّة لطالب العلم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فتح المُبدي شرح مختصر الزبيدي للشرقاوي

وهو شرح تحليلي جيِّد في الجملة إلا أنه لا يسلم من المخالفات .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب التَّقيِيد والإيضاح 

عُمدتي على الطَّبعة الأُولى طبعة راغب الطباخ ، والطَّبعة التِّي تَلِيها طَبْعَة المَكْتَبة السَّلَفِيَّة بالمدينة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شرح المُفصَّل لابن يعيش

مطبُوع في عشرة أجزاء ، وهي نافعة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

روائع البيان في تفسير آيات الأحكام ، للصابوني

فهو كتاب جيِّد في بابِهِ ، وليسَ الأجود ،
 جَمَعَ آيات الأحكام ، وتَكَلَّمَ عليها آيَةً آية بِكلامٍ مُختصر ، ومُرتَّب ، ومُنَظَّم ، ومُرَقَّم ؛
 لكن هذا لا يعني أنَّهُ يُغني عن كُتُب تفسير آيات الأحكام ، يعني يستفيد منهُ المُثقَّف مثلاً !
 على أنَّهُ في ترجيحاتِهِ بينَ أقوالِ أهلِ العلم قد يُخَالَف ، 
وكُتُب تفسير آيات الأحكام لأهلِ العِلم المُتَقَدِّمين موجُودة ولله الحمد ، 
فمنها أحكام القرآن لابن العربي ، أحكام القرآن للجصاص ، أحكام القرآن لإليكيا الطبري الهراسي ،
 الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي هذا بحر مُحيط فيه جميع أحكام القرآن مِمَّا دَوَّنَهُ هذا الإمام .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

البداية والنِّهاية


للإمام الحافظ ابن كثير ، وهو مُستمدٌّ في غالبه لاسِيَّما نصفُهُ الأوَّل من تاريخ الطَّبري ، 
وهو أيضاً مُعتمد على ابن الجوزي في تاريخِهِ ومصادر أُخرى ،
 والحافظ ابن كثير منزلتُهُ في عُلُوم الكتاب والسُّنَّة معروفة ، 
ولذا عُنِيَ بكتابِهِ أهل العلم في القديم والحديث وفضَّلُوهُ على غيرهِ وصار ديدنهم وهجِّيراهُم إلى وقتنا هذا وكتاب البداية والنِّهاية يقرؤُهُ الشُّيُوخ في قسم جرد المُطوَّلات  ويُؤثرُونهُ على غيرِهِ ؛ 
لأنَّهُ جامع بين التَّواريخ المتقدِّمة وإمامة مُؤلِّفِهِ تجعل العُلماء يُعنوْنَ به
 وهو مُتأخِّر عنها فوفاته سنة أربع وسبعين وسبعمائة بعد الطَّبري بأربعمائة وستين سنة أو أكثر 
عُني بقصص الأنبياء وسيرة النبي عليه الصَّلاة والسَّلام وشمائِلِهِ وتواريخ الدُّول الإسلامية المُتعاقدة إلى زمنِهِ رحمهُ الله ،
 ويُعنى أيضاً بتراجم أهل العلم ، وهو كتابٌ نافعٌ ماتع لا يستغني عنهُ طالب علم ، ذيَّلهُ بكتابٍ أسماهُ النِّهاية ؛ 
لأنَّهُ من شِقِّين البداية والنِّهاية ، البداية الذِّي هو التَّاريخ ، والنِّهاية التِّي في الفتن والملاحم مما سيكون في آخر الزَّمان ، 
والكتاب طُبع لأوَّل مرَّة على نفقة الملك عبد العزيز رحمهُ الله في مطبعة السَّعادة
 وهذه الطَّبعة رغم جمالها والعناية بها إلاّ أنَّها لا تخلُو من أخطاء كثيرة ،
 وإدخال ما ليس منها فيها ؛ لأنَّ النُّسخة التِّي اعتمدُوا عليها فيها ما فيها من التَّصحيف 
وفيها أيضاً من إدخال بعض النُّسَّاخ مِمَّا يجزم القارئ أنَّهُ ليس من كلام ابن كثير مما تميَّز بنفسِه أحياناً مما هو نقل عمَّن تأخَّر عن ابن كثير  ،
 وأُعيد طبعُهُ بعناية محمد زُهري النَّجَّار  ،
 ثُمَّ طُبع أخيراً بعناية الدُّكتور عبد الله التُّركي وطبعتُهُ هذه هي أجْود الموجُود الآن وبُيِّن فيها الكلام الذِّي ليس من كلام ابن كثير  ، 
وصُحِّح بِقدْر المُستطاع الأخطاء التِّي جاءت في طبعة الملك عبد العزيز رحمهُ الله .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تاريخ الأُمم والمُلُوك 


لإمام المُفسِّرين والمُؤرِّخين محمد بن جرير الطَّبري ، 
و كتابُهُ عُمدة عند المُؤرِّخين ، وهو ممن يروي بالأسانيد وفي أسانيده من الصَّحيح وغير الصَّحيح ، 
والكتاب طُبع مِراراً في أُوروبا ومصر وغيرهما ، وهو كتاب معروف عند المُتقدِّمين والمُتأخِّرين ، 
وهو محل عناية عند أهل العلم ؛ ولكن يحتاج إلى من يدرس أسانيدهُ لاسِيَّما السَّلاسل التِّي تتكرَّرُ فيه بحيث تكون دراستها مرَّة واحدة تُغني في أخبار كثيرة جدًّا ، 
وهذا يُريح القارئ كثيراً يعني لو دُرِست السَّلاسل في المُقدِّمة أو في جُزء مُستقل وأُحيلَ عليها ، 
ثم بعد ذلك السَّلاسل التِّي دورانُها أقل تُورد في مواضعها ، 
طُبع في مصر أكثر من مرَّة ، وهناك طبعة محمد أبي الفضل إبراهيم رغم أنَّ العناية فيها أقل مما ينبغي بالنِّسبة لمُستوى الكتاب إلا أنَّها جيِّدة مخدُومة ومُعلَّق عليها  ومُفهرسة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الفوائد الجَلِيَّة في المبَاحث الفَرَضِيَّة للشَّيخ ابن باز رَحمهُ اللَّـهُ 

أَلَّفهُ الشيخ رحمه الله  وعُمُرُهُ لا يزيد على الخمس وعشرين سنة أو الست وعشرين سنة !!! 
وهو منْ أَنْفَع ما يُسْتَفاد منهُ في الفرائض على اختِصَارِهِ ، 
وهو كتابٌ نفيس وجامع ومُختصر جدًّا وواضح

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

اللُّباب إلى عُلُوم الكتاب 

لابن عادل الدِّمشقي ، طبعتُهُ الأُولى هي الموجُودة الآن في الأسواق ، وما طُبع إلا أخيراً .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جامع الأُصُول لابن الأثير 

طُبع مرَّتين ، الأُولى في مطبعة أنصار السُّنَّة المُحمَّديَّة طبعة جيَّدة في اثني عشر جُزءً ؛ لكنْ أجْوَد منها طبعة الشَّام بتحقيق الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب الإملاء للشيخ حسين والي 


من أفضل كُتب الإملاء ، هذا مطبُوع قبل مائة سنة ، كُرِّر طبعُهُ مِراراً ، ولهُ كتاب بعنوان ( تمرينُ الإملاء )  .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب 

لأحمد بن محمد المَقّري ، فيه نُقُول عن مُتصوِّفة ، ونُقُول عن مُبتدعة بدع مُغلَّظة ولا يتعقَّب ، وطُبع بتحقيق محمد محيي الدِّين عبد الحميد.

----------


## مروان الحسني

الكواكب الدَّراري لابن عُروة المَشْرِقي

هل هذا الكتاب الضخم مطبوع أصلا ؟

----------


## ابن رجب

أحسنت ياشيخ سلمان

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ـ أبا حاتِمٍ ( ابنَ رَجَبٍ ) ـ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

عِلل الدَّارقطني

أشاد به الحافظ ابن كثير إشادة ما رأيتُهُ أطلقها على أيِّ كتاب كان ،
 والكتاب يستحق من هذا وأكثر ، وطُبِع منهُ قسم كبير يمكن في ستة عشر مُجلَّد ،
 وعلى طالب العلم المُتمكِّن أنْ يُعْنَى بهِ ، والطَّالب المُتوسِّط لو أفْنَى عُمرهُ في قراءة هذا الكتاب قد لا يستفيد و يترك النَّظر في هذا العلم بالكُلِّيَّة ، 
ومع الأسف أنَّ بعض طُلاَّب العلم يسمع إشادة ابن كثير فيذهب مُباشرة إلى علل الدارقطني ثم بعد ذلك قد يترك النَّظر في هذا العلم بالكُلِّيَّة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تهذيب الكمال 

للشيخ جمال الدِّين أبي الحجاج يوسف المزِّي ، بتحقيق الدكتور بشار عواد ، مُؤسَّسة الرِّسالة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

منظومة الشبراوي في النحو

رأيتها مطبُوعة مراراً، لكن منها ما طُبع ضمن مجموع المتون المجموعة التي يشتمل عليها ستة وستين متن .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بَهْجَة المَجَالِسْ وأُنْسْ المُجَالِسْ

بَهْجَة المَجَالِسْ وأُنْسْ المُجَالِسْ لابن عبد البر رحمهُ الله كتابٌ ماتِعْ ، ونَافِعْ ، وعَفِيفْ ، ونَفِيس في باب الأدب .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الكامل  لابن عدي 

هو من أكمل الكُتب وأجلّها ، ومن أنْفَس ما يحتاجُهُ طالب العلم في كُتُب الرِّجال ،
 ومِيزَتهُ أنَّهُ يذكر في تَرْجَمة كُلِّ رَاوِي ما يستغرب وما ينكر من مَرويَّاتِهِ وما يعل ،
 وذَيَّل عليه أبو الفضل بن طاهر وأبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن مفرح الأموي المعروف بابن الرُّوميَّة في مُجلَّد كبير سمَّاهُ ( الحافل في تكملة الكامل ) وهو مطبُوع في سبع مُجلَّدات .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

نظم المُفردات للبهوتي

طُبع مِراراً  ؛ لكنَّهُ في المكتبات قليلٌ ونادر ، قد يُوجد في الكتاب المُستعمل .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

انتقاض الاعتراض لابن حجر العسقلاني 

صنفه في اعتراضات العيني على فتح الباري، 
 قال القسطلاني: "لكنه لم يجب عن أكثرها، ولعله كان يكتب الاعتراضات ويبيض لها ليجيب عنها فاخترمته المنية" ، وهو مطبوع في مجلدين .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب التذكرة في أحوال الموتى وأمور الآخرة للقرطبي

مطبوعة طبعات كثيرة  من أنفسها ما طبعت في ثلاثة مجلدات، صدرت عن دار المنهاج، وهي طبعة طيبة ومتقنة.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التَّذكار للإمام القرطبي

هذا كتاب في فضائل القُرآن وآداب حَمَلة القُرآن هو نظير التِّبيان للنَّووي وفضائل القرآن لابن كثير ، 
المقصُود أنَّهُ كتابٌ طيِّب يستفيد منهُ طالب العلم ، 
وطُلاب العلم بحاجة ماسَّة لمثل هذه الكُتُب لما يُلاحظ من التَّقصير الظَّاهر في حقِّ كتاب الله جلَّ وعلا ، وهو مطبُوع في مصر قبل ستِّين سنة طبعة طيِّبة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شرح مغلطاي على ابن ماجه 


علاء الدين بن قليج الحنفي هذا شرح طويل ونفيس وماتع ؛ إلاّ أنَّهُ لم يشرح المُقدِّمة  التِّي في السُّنن فيها أكثر من ثلاثمائة حديث ، تركها وبدأ من أبواب الطَّهارة ، ثُمَّ أكمل العِبادات إلى آخرها .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المسوى شرح المُوطأ للدّهلوي 


شرح مُختصر جدًّا ، وهو ماتع ونفيس ؛
 لكنَّهُ أخلَّ بترتيب الكتاب ، رتَّبهُ على الطَّريقة المُعتادة عند أهل العلم في تقديم الطَّهارة على ما قدَّمهُ الإمام مالك من الوُقُوت ؛
 ولكنَّهُ كتابٌ طيِّب و فيه نفع ، والأصل الكتاب في مذهب مالك ،
 وسلك الشارح الدهلوي مذهب أبي حنيفة والشافعي وأهمل مذهب الإمام أحمد ، 
يُعنى بهِ ويُضاف إليه مذهب الإمام أحمد ، وهو كتابٌ فيه نُكات ولطائف وفوائد على اختصاره ، وهو مطبُوع في مُجلَّدين صغيرين .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الاستنصار على الطاعن المعثار  لابن حجر العسقلاني 

 وهو صورة فتيا عما وقع في خطبة شرح البخاري للعيني .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المُنتقى للباجي 

هو مُختصر من كتابٍ لهُ كبير اسمُهُ الاستِيفاء ، 
والمُنتقى كتاب نفيس ونافع وهو مطبُوع في سبعة مُجلَّدات كِبار ، 
وأفضل طبعاته طبعة السَّعادة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شرح ابن رسلان لسنن أبي داود 

لأحمد بن الحسين الشافعي ، شرحٌ حافل مشحُون بالفوائد لاسيَّما ما يتعلَّق بالفِقه وأُصُولُهُ وقواعِدُهُ ،
 فنسأل الله جلَّ وعلا أنْ يُيَسِّر نشرَهُ ؛ لأنَّهُ مُحَقَّق وجَاهز للنَّشر في رسائل علميَّة ،
أمَّا النَّشر العَام فلم يتيسَّر إلى الآن .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تبيين العجب بما ورد في فضل رجب 

للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ، طُبع بمطبعة السُّنَّة المُحمَّديَّة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

النُّور السَّاري على صحيح البُخاري للعَدَوي
هذا شرح مُختصر للبُخاري ، وهو مطبُوع في عَشَرةِ أجْزَاء طبعة حجر ،
 وهو مطبُوع قبل مائة وخمسين سنة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مُغني ذوي الأفهام 

لابن عبد الهادي ، في فقه الحنابلة ، فيه إشارات وألغاز إلى المذاهب كُلِّها في مُجلَّدٍ صغير .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

حائية ابن أبي داوود 

شرحها الشيخ عبد الرَّزاق البدر ابن الشيخ عبد المحسن شرح جيِّد نافع ، ولنا عليها أشرطة مُسجَّلة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مُسند الحُميدي لعبد الله بن الزبير

وهو شيخ الإمام البُخاري ، مطبُوع في مُجلَّدين ،
 طُبِع في الهند بعناية حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي ثم طُبِع بعد ذلك مُحققاً .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التَّذكرة في أحوال الموتى وأُمُور الآخرة للقرطبي 

الكتاب من أنْفَس ما كُتِب في أشراط السَّاعة ، 
وأحوال القِيامة من أنْفَس وأوسع ما كُتِب في الباب ، ولا تخلُو هذه الكُتُب من شيءٍ لا يَثْبُت ، وهو مطبُوع مِرارًا ؛ 
لكن هذه الطَّبعة سوف تصدر في مُجلَّدين في تحقيق رسالة إنْ شاء الله تعالى .




> كتاب التذكرة في أحوال الموتى وأمور الآخرة للقرطبي
> مطبوعة طبعات كثيرة  من أنفسها ما طبعت في ثلاثة مجلدات، صدرت عن دار المنهاج، وهي طبعة طيبة ومتقنة.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

زُبدة البُخاري

لعُمر ضياء الدِّين الدَّاغِستاني ، وهذا الكتاب مُختصر جدًّا ،
 فيهِ من الأحاديث ألف وخمسمائة وأربع وعشرين ، 
وهو مُختصر من كتابه سنن الأقوال النَّبويَّة ، 
وهو مطبُوع بمطبعة دار الكُتُب العربيَّة بمصر سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وثلاثين ولم يُعد طبعُهُ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

عُمدة الأحكام للمقدسي

نحنُ عُمدتنا على طبعة أحمد شاكر ضمن مجمُوعة من الرَّوائع طبعهُ أحمد شاكر قديماً سمَّى المجمُوعة من الرَّوائع ، 
وتشتمل على العُمدة وعلى الألفِيَّة ألفِيَّة العِراقي إضافةً إلى الحمويَّة والتَّدمُريَّة ؛ 
ثُمَّ بعد ذلك حُقِّق الكتاب مِراراً تحقيق نظر الفريابي لا بأس بِهِ في الجُملة.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان

لمحمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ، طبعة الحلبي الأولى طيبة جدًّا ؛ 
هُناك كتاب اسمُهُ ( زادُ المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم) إلاّ أنّ ترتيبه فيه شيء من الصُّعُوبة، 
واللُّؤلُؤ والمرجان أجود منهُ .

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

حبذا أن تستمر على هذا الخير ، لقد فرحت بما نقلت لأنها إضاءات للقراء في الكتب ، ويا ليتها تطبع مع كل كتاب حتى يكون القارئ على بينة من الكتاب قبل الولوج فيه .

زادك الله حرصا واستمر .

----------


## ابن رشد

زدنا أخي سلمان من ذلك الخير

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شكر اللَّـهُ لكما مروركما ،وتشريفكما .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المنظُومة المِيميَّة في الوصايا والآداب العِلْمِيَّة

للشيخ حافظ حكمي رحمهُ الله ، المَنْظُومة طُبِعت في حَياتِهِ على نَفَقَة المَلك سُعُود طَبْعَة جَيِّدة ، فيها أخْطَاء يسيرة يُمْكِنْ أنْ تُسْتَدْرَك ، ثُمَّ طُبِعَتْ بعد ذلك مِرَاراً ، وباعْتِبَار أنَّ الكِتاب لم يتَدَاوَلَهُ النُّسَّاخ فَأَخْطَاؤُهُ طَفِيفَة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الدَّلائل لقاسم بن ثابت السرقسطي

من أنْفَع كُتب الغريب ؛ لكنَّهُ مات ولم يُكْمِلهُ ، فأكْملَهُ أبوهُ ثابت لتأخُّر وفاتِهِ ، وطُبعَ قسمٌ منهُ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تأويل مُختلف الحديث لأبن قتيبة

لأبي محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة وكتابُهُ هذا عليه اسْتِدْراك وضَعُفَ بالإجابة عن بعض الاختلاف في بعض المواطن .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مبتكرات اللآلئ والدرر في المحاكمة بين العيني وابن حجر

وهو كتاب نفيس ومؤلفه متأخر اسمه عبد الرحمن البوصيري المتوفى سنة أربعٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة وألف ، 
مجلد واحد، يذكر قول ابن حجر ثم يذكر رد العيني واعتراضه، ثم يحكم بما يراه صواباً، 
والكتاب جيد ، إلا أن الموضوع نفسه يحتمل أكثر من ذلك،
يعني ثلاثمائة وثلاث وأربعين محاكمة بينهما في هذا الكتاب،
والمحاكمات أكثر من ذلك، فيحتاج إلى تكميل وتتميم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المُغني لابن قُدامة 

وهو كتاب يذكر فيه المُؤلِّف المذاهب بأدلَّتها ، 
طُبع الطَّبعة الأُولى على نفقة الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله في مطبعة المنار المُجلَّد الأول طُبع طبعة فيها الأخطاء كثيرة جدًّا ، 
ثُمَّ وُقف على نُسخة قليلة الأخطاء من الثَّاني إلى الثَّاني عشر طبعة أولى ،
 أما المُجلَّد الأول أُعيد طبعُهُ ثانية على هذه النُّسخة تلافوا فيه كثير من الأخطاء ، 
طُبع مِراراً بعد ذلك طبعات كثيرة جدًّا ، طُبع بالمنار مرة ثانية ،
 وطُبع في مطبعة الكليَّة الأزهريَّة ، وطُبع بمطبعة الإمام ،
 ثم طُبع أخيراً بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الله التُّركي في خمسة عشر جُزءاً طبعة من أنْفَس الطَّبعات تُكلِّم فيها على الأحاديث والآثار ،
 وهي طبعة من أفضل الموجُود الآن .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الإقناع لطالب الانتفاع 

لشرف الدِّين الحجَّاوي صاحب الزَّاد ، وهو كتاب جامع في مذهب الحنابلة فيه مسائل كثيرة جدًّا ،
 وأُسلُوبُهُ مُناسب للطَّالب المُتوسِّط ،
 ولهُ شرحٌ مطبُوع مُتداول اسمُهُ كشَّاف القِناع للبهوتي وهو من أجمع كُتب المذهب للمسائل والفُرُوع والتَّنبيهات حتّى صحّ إطلاق عبارة مكنسة المذهب على هذا الكتاب ، طُبع مِراراً ، 
ويجري تحقيقهُ وطبعُهُ بتكليفٍ من وزارة العدل .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

السلسبيل في معرفة الدليل

للشيخ صالح البليهي ،وهي حاشية نفيسة على الزَّاد ، تُعنى بالدَّليل وحِكمة التَّشريع ، وبيان محاسن الشَّريعة ، وضرر العمل بالقوانين الوضعيَّة ، وذكر مذاهب الأئمَّة الأربعة وغيرهم ، وحلَّى الحاشية باختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأئمَّة الدَّعوة ومن بعده كالشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم والشيخ ابن حميد والشيخ ابن باز والشيخ الخريصي و الشيخ صالح الخريصي شيخ الشيخ البليهي رحمهم الله جميعاً .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع

للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمهُ الله ، وهو من أهمِّها ومن أمتعها ، وهو كاسمِهِ مُمتع ، سهَّل فيه الشيخ مسائل الزَّاد وحلَّلها تحليلاً مُبسَّطاً ، ذلَّل فيه الشيخ مسائل الكتاب التِّي كان الطُّلاب يستصعبُونها ولا يَتطاول على الكتاب في شرحه وفهمِهِ إلاّ المُتمكِّن من طُلاب العلم ، وهذا شأنُهُ رحمهُ الله في كُلِّ كتاب يتصدَّى لشرحه .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الكافي لابن قُدامة 

وهو كتاب يذكر فيه مُؤلِّفُهُ جُل الرِّوايات عن الإمام أحمد ،
 ودليل كل رواية ، ومأخذ كل رواية ، وهذه ميزة الكتاب ؛
 إلاّ أنَّهُ في المذهب ما يخرج عنهُ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تاريخ ابن خلدون 

المعرُوف بالعِبر وديوان المُبتدأ والخبر ، هذا تاريخ نفيس حافل ، 
يُعنى بتحليل الأخبار ، إذا كانت كُتب الأخبار تُعنى بسرد الأخبار فهذا يُعنى بتحليل الأخبار ونفي ما لا يقبلُهُ العقل أو ترُدُّهُ حوادث التَّاريخ بطريقةٍ لا تُوجد ُعند غيرِهِ ،
 طُبع في بُولاق في سبعة مُجلَّدات طبعة كاملة ، ثُمَّ طُبع في دار الكتاب اللُّبناني طبعة لا بأس بها ؛ لكن بُولاق أنْفَس منها ، وإنْ كانت الطَّبعة اللُّبنانيَّة أجمل حرف .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الاستذكار لمذاهب فُقهاء الأمصار 

لأبي عمر يُوسف بن عبد البر ، وهو يُعنى بذكر المذاهب بإفاضة وأدلَّة هذه المذاهب ،
 وطُبع طبعات كثيرة ؛ لكن تبقى أن طبعة القلعجي لولا ما أثقلها بالحواشي تبقى بالنِّسبة لي هي أفضل الطَّبعات .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التَّحرير والتَّنوير لابن عاشُور

الكتاب لاشك أنَّهُ مُفيدٌ جدًّا لطالب العلم ، 
ويُعنى بالنَّاحية الأدبيَّة والبلاغيَّة ، ومكث في تأليفِهِ مؤلفه أكثر من أربعين عاماً حتَّى حرَّرهُ ، 
وأتْقَنَهُ وجوَّدهُ ، فالكتاب لاسيَّما يتعلَّق في علم المعاني والبيان مُتميِّز ويستفيد منهُ طالب العلم ، 
أما أفضل طبعاته فهي الطَّبعة التُّونسيَّة ، وطُبع منه مُجلَّدان في مطبعة الحلبي بمصر ، ثُمَّ أُكمل طبعُهُ في تُونس وصُوِّرت جميعاً طبعة الحلبي الجُزئين الأول والثَّاني ،
 وطبعة تُونس أيضاً صُوِّرت أخيراً ، وتداول النَّاس المُصوَّر.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب الضُّعفاء 

لأبي جعفر محمد بن عمرو العقيلي ، هو مُرتَّب على حُرُوف المُعجم ، وطُبع في أربعة مُجلَّدات .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

رحلة الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام 

كتبه الشيخ العلامة المُحَقِّق محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمهُ الله تعالى ، رِحلتُهُ إلى حجِّ بيت الله الحرام ، 
هذِهِ الرِّحلة مُختصرة فيما يُقرب من الثلاثمائة صفحة ، 
وفيها فوائد عِلْمِيَّة ، ومُطارحات ، ومُشاركات أدَبِيَّة شِعْرِيَّة الشَّيء الكثير ، 
فالشيخ لهُ يد في حِفْظِ الشِّعر ، يَحْفَظ من القَصَائِد الشَّيء الكثير ، التقى بكثيرٍ من أهلِ العِلْم في هذهِ الرِّحلة ،
 وشَاركَهُم وطَارَحَهُم في كثيرٍ من المَسائل العِلْمِيَّة ، والرِّحلة هذهِ مُفيدة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمهُ الله 

مطبُوعة في ثلاثة عشر جُزءًا ، ومُيسَّرة ، 
وفيها قضايا وفيها نوازل يحتاجُها طالب العلم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المُحَلَّى 

لابن حزم ،  للمُنتهين من طُلاب العِلم ، لا يُمكن أنْ يستغنى عنهُ ؛ 
 لأنَّهُ فقه السَّلف ، لولا ما فيه من شِدَّة على الأَئِمَّة ، فطالبُ العلم المُبتدئ والمُتوسِّط لا ينبغي أنْ ينظر في هذا الكتاب , لِئَلا يكتسب من حِدَّة المُؤلِّف ،
 فشدّ على كثير من أهل العلم ، وقال في حَقِّهِم بعض العِبارات التِّي لا تليق بمَقامهم ، وأفضل طبعاته الطَّبعة المُنيريَّة بتحقيق الشيخ أحمد شاكر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المُفهم 

لأبي العباس القرطبي ، كتاب من نوادر الكتب ففيه فوائد غزيرة جدًّا في سائر العُلوم ،
 فيه قواعد وضوابط حديثيَّة ، وفِقهيَّة ، وأُصُوليَّة ، لا يستغني عنها طالب علم ،
طُبِعَ المُفهم أخيراً أكثر من طبعة ، وهو مُحقَّق في رسائل عِلميَّة ، لعلَّها أنْ تُنشر، 
وإنْ كان نشرُها فيهِ شيء من الصُّعُوبة ؛ لأنَّ الرَّسائل سبع أو ثمان رسائل ، وكُل رسالة ثلاث مُجلَّدات أو أربعة فيطُول بذلك الكتاب .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الجامع لآداب الرَّاوي وأخلاق السَّامِع

كتابٌ يَتَعَيَّن على طالب العلم أنْ يَطَّلِع عليه  ، والتَّأَدُّب بِآداب أهلِ العِلم  ،
 لِمَا نَرى من وُجُود شيءٍ من الغِلظة والجَفْوَة بين طُلاب العلم  ، لا أقول هذا موجُود بِكَثرة ؛ لكنَّه موجُود ، فغالب طُلاب العلم ولله الحمد أَخَذُوا العِلم من أبوابِهِ وتَحَلوا بآدابِهِ ؛
 لكنْ يُوجد بين طُلاب العِلم من يُنْصَح بِقِراءة مثل هذا الكتاب ، وهو كتابٌ نفيس ومطبُوع في مُجلَّدين بطبعاتٍ مُتعدِّدة ولعلَّ من أجودِها طبعة محمد عجاج الخطيب طُبع قبل ذلك طبعة محمد رأفت سعيد تحقيق محمود الطَّحان ؛ لكنْ طبعة عجاج الخطيب أجودها .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب ملءُ العيبة بما جُمِع بطُول الغَيبة في الوجهةِ الوَجِيهة إلى الحرمين مكة وطيبة 


لابن رُشيْد طُبِع في خمسة مُجلَّدات ، وهو منْ أنْفَع ما كُتِب في الرَّحلات .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتب في تراجم النِّساء

( أعلام النِّساء ) طُبع في خمسة مُجلَّدات ، 
وكتاب آخر بعنوان ( الدُّر المنثُور في تراجمِ وطبقات ذواتِ الخُدُور ) طُبع في مُجلَّدٍ كبير ،
 و هو مطبُوع من أكثر من مائة سنة ، وصُوِّر مِراراً ، وهذا فيه تراجم وفيه فوائد ، 
وقد يُترجمُون لبعض من عندهُنّ مُخالفات أو البدع ؛ لأنَّها كُتُب تجمع ، وكُتب التَّراجم ،
 وكُتب الرِّجال في الحديث وغيرِهِ يُفردُون النِّساء ، النِّساء لهُنّ حظ ونصيب من كُتُب التَّراجم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مُفيد الأنام للشيخ ابن جاسر

وهو مَنْسَك ، كان مشهُوراً بين طُلاَّب العلم ؛ ثُمَّ تُرِك لِطُولِهِ ، 
وفيهِ شيء من التَّكرار المُمِلّ لِطُلاَّب العلم اليوم ، وهو في جُزئين .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب المناسك من المجموع للنووي 

هو من أنفع ما كُتِب في أحكام الحج ، ويقع في المجلد السابع والثَّامن من الكتاب ،
 فيهِ أحكام مُفصَّلة وتفاريع ، وتصويرٌ دقيق لكثير من الفروع بِأدِلَّتِها .

----------


## ابن رجب

احسن الله اليكم

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بارك الله فيك أخي زيد ، وجزاك الله خيرا ..
هل تكلم الشيخ عن شرح النووي على مسلم ، وهل تحدث عن طبعاته ؟
وهل أستطيع سؤال الشيخ عن بعض طبعات الكتب ؟

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فضيلة الأستاذ / أبا حَاتِمٍ ( ابنَ رَجَبٍ ) :

أكرمكُم اللَّـهُ ، ورفعَ قَدركُم ، وأعلى ذكركم ، وأعظم أجركم.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = =

الموقر العزيز / أبا الولِيد التُّوَيْجرِيّ  ـ زادكم اللَّـهُ فضلًا ،ونبلًا ،وتوفيقًا ـ :
الجواب : 

نَعم، قالَ فَضِيلةُ الشَّيْخِ عَبدُ الكريمِ بنُ عبدِ اللَّـهِ الخُضَيْر ـ سَلَّمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :
شرحُ النَّوويّ على " صحيح مُسلم " طبع بالمطبعة البهية المصرية في ثمانية عشر جزءًا في طباعة فاخرة، وهي صحيحة بالجملة، وهي لا تسلم من بعض الأخطاء كأي عمل بشري, لكنها طبعة جيدة. وقبلها طبع الكتاب في الهند مرارا في مجلدين وهي طبعات جيدة إلا أن التعامل لطلاب العلم فيه عسر لعدم معرفتهم بالخط الفارسي، وطبع بالمطبعة الكستلية بمصر وهي طبعة جيدة ثم طبع مرارا على حاشية إرشاد الساري ببولاق الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة والميمنية مرتين وكلها طبعات جيدة.

وقالَ ـ أثَابَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعالى ـ : 


« ( المنهاج في شرح صحيح مسلم ابن الحجاج ) لمؤلفه محي الدين أبي زكريا يحيى بن شرف النووي المتوفى سنة ستٍ وسبعين وستمائة، عن كم ؟ ستٍ وسبعين وستمائة، مولده متى؟ واحد وثلاثين، عمره كم ؟ 
طالب : خمس وأربعين سنة.

نعم خمس وأربعين سنة، يكون مولده سنة إحدى وثلاثين وستمائة، خمس وأربعين سنة قد خلف هذا العلم العظيم الذي يستفاد منه منذ تأليف هذه الكتب إلى يومنا هذا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، لا سيما الأذكار، ورياض الصالحين، شرح مسلم، شرح المذهب كتاب عظيم، لو قدر تمامه لأغنى عن كثير من كتب الفقه، هذه بركة من الله -سبحانه وتعالى- هذا القدر اليسير من العمر ينتج فيه هذا الإنتاج العظيم مع أنه لم يكن يشغل عمره أو جلّ وقته في التصنيف، لا، عنده في اليوم اثنا عشر درس، في اليوم الواحد اثنا عشر درس، والعبادة تأخذ من وقته الشيء الكثير، فهو معدود من العباد -رحمه الله-، ما يعتذر الشخص بأنه مشغول أو إذا قيل له: ما تحضر الدرس الفلاني؟ قال: أنا مرتبط، أنا مشغول، أشغالي كثيرة، أو طلب منه تأليف تعلل بأعذار واهية، لا، الوقت فيه بركة لمن استغله وصدق النية، يعينه الله -سبحانه وتعالى-، يعني إذا كان يعرف أناس يداومون الدوام الكامل في هذه الأيام يدرسون لهم حلقات، وعندهم أعمال أخرى، ويوجد وإن كان نادر ممن يختم القرآن ممن هذه صفاته كل يوم، ويزور المقابر في كل أسبوع، يزور المستشفيات، يصل الأرحام، ودوامه كامل، يعني من ثمان إلى ثنتين، إعانة من الله -سبحانه وتعالى-، وإلا أكثر الناس يضيع عمره سدى، فالنووي من هذه الشاكلة، مؤلفات، قصر عمر، عبادة تذكر، كثرة دروس، شفاعات كثيرة جداً لذوي الحاجات عند الولاة، حتى أنه أمر بالكف عن هذه الشفاعات فما امتثل -رحمه الله-. 

الإمام النووي -رحمه الله تعالى- افتتح كتابه بمقدمةٍ أوضح فيها منهجه في شرحه، وأنه شرح متوسط بين المختصرات والمبسوطات، لا من المختصرات المخلات، ولا من المطولات المملات، يقول: "ولولا ضعف الهمم -يعني كما قال في شرح البخاري- وقلة الراغبين، وخوف من عدم انتشار الكتاب لقلة الطالبين للمطولات لبسطته فبلغت به ما يزيد على مائة من المجلدات، من غير تكرار ولا زيادات عاطلات، بل لكثرة فوائده، وعظم عوائده الخفيات والبارزات... إلى أن قال: "فأذكر فيه -إن شاء الله تعالى- جملاً من علومه الزاهرات من أحكام الأصول والفروع والآداب والإشارات الزهديات، وبيان نفائس من أصول القواعد الشرعيات"، يقول:
 "وإيضاح معاني الألفاظ اللغوية وأسماء الرجال، وضبط المشكلات، وبيان أسماء ذوي الكنى وأسماء آباء الأبناء والمبهمات، والتنبيه على لطيفة من حال بعض الرواة وغيرهم، واستخراج لطائف من خفيات علم الحديث من المتون والمسانيد المستفادات، وضبط جملٍ من الأسماء المؤتلفات والمختلفات، والجمع بين الأحاديث التي تختلف ظاهراً ويظن بعض من لا يحقق صناعتي الحديث والفقه وأصوله كونها متعارضات، وأنبه على ما يحضرني في الحال في الحديث من المسائل العمليات، وأشير إلى الأدلة في كل ذلك إشارات إلا في مواطن الحاجة إلى البسطة للضرورات" 
يقول: "وحيث أنقل -نبهنا عليه قريباً- يقول: وحيث أنقل شيئاً من أسماء الرجال واللغة وضبط المشكل والأحكام والمعاني وغيرها من المنقولات فإن كان مشهوراً لا أضيفه إلى قائله؛ لكثرتهم إلا نادراً لبعض المقاصد الصالحات" يعني إذا أردت أن تشير إلى من قال بالكلام المشهور يحتاج أن تعدد جميع أهل العلم أو جلّ أهل العلم إلا من خالف في هذه المسائل، أما المسائل غير المشهورة النادرة يقول: "وإن كان غريباً أضفته إلى قائليه إلا أن أذهل عنه في بعض المواطن لطول الكلام أو كونه مما تقدم بيانه في الأبواب الماضيات" وإذا تكرر الحديث أو الاسم أو اللفظة من اللغة ونحوها بسطت المقصود منه في أول مواضعه، وإذا مررت على الموضع الآخر ذكرت أنه تقدم شرحه وبيانه في الباب الفلاني من الأبواب السابقات". 

ثم قدم بين يدي الشرح أصولاً مهمة جداً، ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يعتني بها، وأن يقرأها ويفهمها، بدأ بإسناده في الكتاب إلى الإمام مسلم، ترجم لرواته من شيوخه إلى مسلم تراجم مختصرة، تحدث عن صحيح مسلم وشهرته وتواتر نسبته إلى مصنفه، وبيّن منزلته بين كتب السنة، ثم ذكر الخلاف فيما يفيد الخبر الواحد إذا صح، المسألة فيما يفيده الخبر الواحد إذا صح مسألة طويلة الذيول، لكن الجمهور على أن خبر الواحد إذا صح إنما يفيد الظن؛ لاحتمال الخطأ والوهم والنسيان على الراوي، وإن كان حافظاً ضابطاً ثقة، ومعنى إفادة الظن أنه لا يقطع به، يعني لا يعني أن الحديث صح وتوافرت فيه شروط القبول أنه يحلف عليه، وأن نسبته ثابتة إلى قائله مائة في المائة، هذا ما قرره النووي في صدر كتابه، وإن قال بعضهم أنه يفيد القطع، يعني إذا جاءنا حديث من طريق مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر نحلف أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال هذا الحديث؟ يفيد القطع؟ نسبته إلى النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مائة بالمائة، ألا يحتمل أن نافعاً وهم؟! مالك ضبطت عليه أوهام وإن كان نجم السنن؛ لكن بعض أهل العلم يرى أن خبر الواحد إذا صح يفيد القطع بثبوته ويحلف عليه، وإن كان هناك قول ثالث وهو الراجح -إن شاء الله تعالى- أنه يفيد القطع إذا احتفت به قرينة، أما إذا خلى عن القرائن فهو على أصله لا يفيد إلا الظن، إذا احتفت به قرينة أفاد القطع؛ لأن احتمال الخطأ والوهم ضعيف، المسألة مفترضة في الراوي الثقة، احتمال الخطأ والوهم عليه، يعني نسبته مرجوحة، وإلا لو كانت نسبة راجحة ما احتمل ولا الظن، هذه النسبة الضعيفة يقدر أن نسبة الخطأ 10% تقابل هذه الـ10% القرينة، وحينئذٍ يرتفع احتمال الخطأ، احتمال النقيض، فيرتقي إلى القطع، والمسألة مهمة ومبحوثة في كثيرٍ من الكتب، ولا محظور في كون الخبر الواحد إذا صح يفيد الظن؛ لأنه وإن كان يفيد الظن فيجب العمل به وإن كان لا يفيد إلا الظن، وكونه يفيد القطع إذا احتفت به قرينة هو قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن حجر وغيرهم خلافاً لمن يقول: أنه يفيد القطع مطلقاً؛ لكن هذا القول مرجوح بلا شك، أو كونه يفيد الظن مطلقاً كذلك. 
ثم ذكر مراد الإمام مسلم في تقسيمه للأحاديث إلى ثلاثة أقسام أحاديث صحيحة، وبيان مراتب الرواة عنده، ثم ذكر بعض المسائل الاصطلاحية كالصحيح والحسن والضعيف والمرفوع والموقوف وزيادات الثقاة والتدليس والاعتبار والمتابعات والشواهد والاختلاط والناسخ والمنسوخ ومعرفة الصحابة والتابعين ورواية الحديث بالمعنى وغير ذلك. 
وهذا الشرح على اختصاره لا شك أنه عظيم النفع، جمّ الفوائد، لا يستغني عنه طالب علم؛ لإمامة مؤلفه وحسن انتقائه وجمعه وتنبيهاته العجيبة ولطائفه النفيسة، الحافظ ابن حجر له نكت على هذا الشرح، والشرح لا شك أنه قابل للتنكيت، قابل للحاشية، يعني تبسط مسائله وتوضح، والمؤلف -رحمه الله تعالى- شافعي المذهب، يرجح مذهب الشافعي غالباً، وينتصر له، وقد يرجح غيره لا سيما إذا قوي دليل المخالف، وهذا من إنصافه، أما في مسائل الاعتقاد فهو على ما تقدم في سوابقه أنه يقرر مذهب الأشاعرة في الصفات، ولا يسلك مسلك السلف في إمرارها كما جاءت، وهذا لا شك أنه قدح في الكتاب لكنه يستفاد من الكتاب بقدر ما فيه من فوائد، ويعرض عما فيه أو يعلق لو تيسر من يعلق على جميع الكتاب فيما يخالف فيه المنهج الصالح، وأما الإعراض بالكلية عن الكتاب هذا ليس بمنهجٍ سليم، شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله تعالى- اعتذر عمن هذا مسلكه في مجموع الفتاوى بأعذار كثيرة، حتى أنه اعتذر عمن يظن كثير من طلبة العلم أنه يحرف النصوص، يعني مثلاً فرق بين النووي في تأويله مسائل الصفات مع ما نعرفه عنه من حسن القصد، وبين ما يسلكه الرازي في تفسيره من تأصيله وتقريره وتقعيده، فهو مجتهد مذهب، مجتهد عند الأشاعرة، يقرر هذا المذهب بقوة، ويدافع عنه ويناضل، ويرمي من يخالفه بالعظائم، يعني في تفسير الرازي، في تفسير قوله تعالى: {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ} [(11) سورة الشورى] 
يقول: "وصنف محمد بن إسحاق -بعد أن رماه بأبشع الألفاظ يعني ابن خزيمة- كتاباً سماه كتاب التوحيد، والأولى أن يسمى كتاب الشرك". 
يقول شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله تعالى-: "أن الناس يشكون في صدق نيته، والذي يغلب على الظن أنه يعمل بما بلغه، وفهمه من النصوص" كلام شيخ الإسلام يعني إذا كان يقال مثل هذا الكلام في الرازي وصنيعه مثلما سمعتم؟ فكيف بمثل ابن حجر والنووي وغيرهم ممن عرف حسن مقصده، وسلامة منهجه في اتباعه للسنة، وعنايته بها؟. 
ولا شك أن الكلام على صحيح مسلم وشروحه يحتاج إلى شيءٍ من البسط، وشيء من الزيادة؛ لكن الوقت لا يحتمل أكثر من ذلك ....»اهـ [ مقارنة بَيْن شُرُوح كُتُب السُّنَّة السِّتَّة ].

جوال العلّامةِ الخُضَيْر :

0553494441

شكر اللَّـهُ لكم مروركم ،وتشريفكم .

أخُوكم المُحـبّ 
سَلمَانُ بْنُ عَبْدِ القَادِرِ أبُوْ زَيْدٍ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بهجة النفوس وتَحَلِّيها بمعرفة ما لها وما عليها

لابن أبي جمرة اختصر البخاري وشرحه في مُجلَّدين كِبار وأسماهُ بـ بهجة النفوس وتَحَلِّيها بمعرفة ما لها وما عليها ، 
وهو شرحٌ مُعتبر عند أهل العلم ، ومُعتمد ، ينقلون عنهُ كثيراً ، 
ومُؤلِّفُهُ لا يسلم من شوب البدعة ، ويُنقل عن الكتاب فوائد وفيه أيضاً ما ينفع طالب العلم ؛ لكنْ يقرأ فيه على حذر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة

هذا كتابٌ نفيس لا يستغني عنهُ طالب علم ، 
طُبع مِراراً طبعهُ الشيخ محيي الدِّين عبد الحميد ،
 وطبعهُ مُحب الدِّين الخطيب وطُبع على هوامش كُتب كثيرة وطُبعت قديماً من غير عناية ؛ لكنْ طبعة مُحبِّ الدِّين الخطيب جيِّدة ، وأيضاً طبعة الدَّالي طبعة مُحقَّقة وهي مُتأخِّرة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

ميزان الاعتدال في نقد الرِّجال

للإمام الذَّهبي ، هذا الكتاب من أجمع الكتب في تراجم المجرُوحين ، 
وهو يُشبه إلى حدٍّ ما كتاب الكامل لابن عدي من حيث المنهج ، فقد ذكر فيه كل من تُكلِّم فيه وإنْ كان ثقة خشية الانتقاد عليه والاستدراك وللدِّفاع عنهُ وتفنيد ما قيل فيهم أحياناً ،
 طُبع الميزان بالهند ، وبمصر بدون تحقيق ، وطُبع مُحقَّقاً بمطبعة الحلبي في أربعة مُجلَّدات .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمهُ الله 

صِيغت بأُسلُوبٍ سلفيٍّ أثريّ مُحبَّب إلى النُّفُوس سهل يفهمُهُ كل أحد ، 
فيه نوازل وفيه قضايا حلَّت بالأُمَّة في هذا العصر ويحتاجهُ كثير من طُلاَّب العلم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الفوائد المجمُوعة في الأحاديث الموضُوعة 

للشوكاني ، كتابٌ جيِّد ، طُبع بالهند ، 
وطُبع بمصر بتحقيق المعلمي بمطبعة السنة المُحمَّديَّة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

حُسن التَّنبُّه إلى أحاديث التَّشبُّه

 لنجم الدين الغزي ، وهو كتاب كبير حول التَّشبُّه ، 
جمع فيه نُصُوص وآثار ؛ لكن بعضها ضعيف وبعضها موضوع ، وهو من الكتب الجامعة في الباب .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد

كتابٌ نفيس لا يستغني عنه طالب علم ،
 ألَّفهُ الإمام ابن القيم في حال السَّفر وليست له عده ، بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط ، وعبد القادر الأرناؤوط ، طبعة مُؤسَّسة الرِّسالة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الحطة في الكتب الستة وشروحها

لصديق حسن خان ، كتابٌ جيِّد نافعٌ في بابِهِ ماتع ؛ لكنَّهُ مع ذلك عليه إعْوَازٌ كبير ،
 وفيهِ بعض الأخطاء والمُلاحظات ؛ إلاّ أنَّهُ يعتمد على كشف الظُّنُون ، 
وكشف الظُّنُون فيه من الأوهام ما فيه، فيه من الخَلْط بين الكُتُب والشُّرُوح فيه الشَّيء الكثير ،
 ومع ذلك هو كتابٌ نَفِيسْ لا يَسْتَغْنِي عنهُ طالب العلم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الطُّرُق الحُكميَّة في السِّياسة الشَّرعيَّة 

لابن القيِّم ، طُبع بتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي ، بمطبعة أنصار السُّنَّة المُحمَّديَّة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مقدمة التفسير 

لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، في غاية الأهمِيَّة , وفيها توجيهات وأُمُور لا تُوجد في غيرها .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أيسر التَّفاسير 

أيسر التَّفاسير لأبي بكر الجزائري كتاب سهل ومُيسَّر ويفهمُهُ العامِّي كما يفهمُهُ طالب العِلم ويُستفاد منه .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تاريخ الخُلفاء 

لجلال الدِّين السيوطي ، بتحقيق محمد محيي الدِّين عبد الحميد ، طُبع بمطبعة السَّعادة بمصر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بغية الوعاة في طبقات اللغاة والنحاة

لجلال الدين السيوطي ، طُبع بتحقيق أبي الفضل إبراهيم ، بمطبعة الحلبي بمصر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المُعلم بفوائد صحيح مُسلم 

مُؤلفه أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي التميمي المازري ، لم يقصد تأليف كتاب يقصد به شرح صحيح مُسلم ابتداءً ؛ لكنه في درسه لصحيح مُسلم يُثير بعض الفوائد والتعليقات ويُمليه على الطلبة أثناء قراءتهم عليه ، فلما فرغوا من القراءة عرضُوا عليه ما كتبُوهُ ، فنظر فيه وهذَّبَهُ فكان ذلك سبب تأليف هذا الكتاب ، وهو بداية انطلاقة لشرح صحيح مُسلم ، وبدأت الشروح بالظُّهُور في عصر المازري ولم يُعرف منها قبل ذلك ، فالمُعلم هو أقدم الشُّرُوح التِّي وصلتنا الآن من شروح صحيح مُسلم ، من منهج المازري في المُعلم إلا أنَّهُ لم يتعرَّض لشرح المُقدِّمة رغم أهمِّيَّتِها ؛ وإنَّما علَّق في مواطن ستَّة أو سبعة وهي مواطن يسيرة بالنِّسبة للمُقدِّمة ومما يمتاز صحيح مُسلم هذه المُقدِّمة النَّفيسة في عُلُوم الحديث ، لم يذكر المازري جميع الفوائد المُتعلِّقة بالأحاديث إنَّما اقتصر على نُكت يراها تحتاج إلى بيان في مجال الحديث روايةً ودراية ، وأكثر اهتمام المازري مُنصَبّ على الأحكام الفقهيَّة وتفسير الغريب واللُّغة ، ولم يلتزم المازري في تعليقاته ترتيب الأحاديث في صحيح مُسلم ، يُورد أحياناً الألفاظ المُختلفة بين رُواة الصَّحيح ، يُعنى بالمسائل الفقهيَّة ، يستنبط من الأحاديث مُباشرة ولا يُكثِر من ذكر أقوال الفُقهاء ، يهتم بمسائل العقيدة التي اشتملت عليها بعض الأحاديث ؛ لكن مع الأسف الشديد اعتمادُهُ على العقيدة من وِجهةِ نظر الأشاعرة ويرُدُّ على مُخالفيهم أيضاً ويأتي في المثال ما يُقرِّرُ ذلك ، ويُعنى بالمباحث اللُّغويَّة عِناية كبيرة ، والكتاب مطبُوع في ثلاثة أجزاء صغيرة ، بتحقيق محمد الشاذلي النيفر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فتح المُلهم بشرح صحيح مُسلم

لـ شبير أحمد العُثماني ، وهو من المُعاصرين وشرحهُ شرحاً وافياً ؛
 لكنَّهُ لم يكمُل ، وقام بتكملتِهِ وإنْ كان لم يتم بعد محمد تقي العُثماني ،
 هذا الشَّرح جيِّد في الجُملة ، وإنْ كان صاحِبُهُ مُعاصِراً .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التحرير في شرح صحيح مسلم

لـأبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل الأصفهاني ، 
ولم يصل إلينا هذا الشرح ؛ وإنما ينقل عنهُ النووي كثيراً ، 
وهو كتاب من خلال نقل النووي عنهُ كتابٌ نفيس وجيِّد .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

السِّراج الوهَّاج على مختصر صحيح مُسلم للحجاج

لصديق حسن خان ، وهو شرح لمختصر صحيح مُسلم للمُنذري ، 
طُبِعَ قديماً بالهند ثم صُوِّر وطُبِع أخيراً في قطر وهو شرحٌ جيِّد ونفيس وفيه مباحث لا توجد في شروح مسلم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

اللؤلؤ والمرجان

طبعة الحلبي التِّي اشرف عليها فؤاد عبد الباقي بنفسِهِ وصَحَّحها بنفسِهِ   .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أوجز المسالك للكندهلوي

طُبِع في خمسة عشر مُجلَّداً ، وهو كتابٌ طيِّب ونافع ،
 يمتاز بعنايتِهِ بنُقُول المذاهب من كُتُب أصحابها .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان 

كتابٌ أَبْدَع فيه الإمام ابن القيِّم ،
 كتابٌ مُبدع حقيقة لا يَسْتَغْنِي عنهُ طالبُ علم ، فَعَلى طالب العلم أنْ يُعْنَى بِهِ ، وطُبع بتحقيق الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

القواعد الحِسَان في تفسير القرآن 

للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي ،  من خير ما يستفيد منهُ طالب العلم .

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشيخنا ,,

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

حفظكم اللَّـهُ أبا حَاتِمٍ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأربعين النووية للتَّفتازاني 



التَّفتازاني معروف أنَّهُ بالنِّسبة للعقيدة ماتُريدي فيُتَّقى من هذه الحيثيَّة ؛ و إلاَّ فالشَّرح فيهِ فوائد

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تُحفة الباري في شرح البخاري 



هذا شرح مُختصر للشيخ زكريا الأنصاري ،
 وهو مطبُوع قديماً في المطبعة الميمنيَّة على هامش إرشاد السَّاري وهو قديما من مائة سنة ،
 كتاب مُختصر نافع .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

عون الباري لصديق حسن خان 



هذا شرحٌ نفيس وجيِّد ويستفيد منه طالب العلم الذي لا يحتاج إلى ما في البخاري من تكرار وأسانيد، 
شرح الصديق مأخُوذ فـي جملته من إرشاد السَّاري، 
ويتميَّز شرح صديق بنقده للقسطلاني فيما يُخالف به في مسائل الاعتقاد وهذه ميزه يُمكن أن يستفاد منه .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

توضيح الأحكام شرح بلوغ المرام


للشيخ البسام ، شرحٌ طيِّب وأُسلُوب مُناسب ومُرتَّب ،
يُناسب أوساط المُتعلِّمين والمُثقَّفين ،
وفيه عِناية بفتاوى اللَّجنة ومُقرَّرات هيئة كِبار العُلماء والمجمع الفقهي ،
وفيهِ أُمُور يحتاجُها طالب العلم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شرح الأربعين النووية لابن دقيق العيد



لا أعرف لمن هذا الشرح وفيه نقل عن مُتأخِّر عن ابن دقيق العيد ،

 فهذا ممَّا يُشَكِّكُ في نِسْبَتِهِ إِليهِ .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شروح الأربعين النووية


أنسب شرُوح الأربعين النووية :

1 . شرح للشيخ عبد المحسن العبَّاد، شرح مُختصر ومُناسب . 

2 . شرح النووي نفسهُ أيضاً شرح طيِّب . 

3 . وكُلُّ الصَّيد في جوف الفِرا  في جامع العلوم والحكم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

السبل السوية للحكمي



منظُومة مُطوَّلَة في الفِقه وسَهْلَة ومُيَسَّرة من بحرِ الرَّجَز ، 
وهي مشرُوحة منْ قِبَل الشيخ زيد المدخلي بِشَرحٍ جيِّد ،
 فيهِ شيء من البَسْط .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي

 

الكتاب فيه فوائد وفيه كلامٌ نفيس لا يُوجد في غيره ،
والمُؤلِّف لا يَسْلَم من أخطاء عقديَّة، معروفٌ وضعهُ عند أهل العلم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بلوغ المرام 



هُناك طبعات كثيرة ، منها طبعة سمير الزّهيري ،
 ومنها طبعة طارق عوض الله طبعات كثيرة في السُّوق وكلها مخدُومة ومُعتنىً بها ،
 لو اعتمدنا على طبعة الشيخ طارق عوض الله أو على سمير الزهيري كُلها طيِّبة ، 
ولو جمع طالب العلم بين جميع الطبعات وقارن بينها لكان أجود .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مُصنَّف ابن أبي شيبة 



المُصنَّف طُبع بالهند في خمسة أجزاء قديماً 
ثُمَّ أُكمل بعد ذلك قبل خمس وعشرين سنة أو ثلاثين سنة 
وهذهِ طبعة معروفة فيها سقط وفيها تحريف وفيها خَلْط عجيب ؛ 
ثُمَّ بعد ذلك طُبع في بيروت مِراراً اعتماداً على هذه الطّبعة الهِنديَّة وهي طبعات سَيِّئة ؛
 ثُمَّ حُقِّق من قِبل بعض الإخوة من طُلاَّب العِلم الجُمعة و اللحيدان  بتحقيق لا بأس بِهِ في الجُملة ؛ 
لكنْ لمْ يبلُغا فيه الغاية ؛ لكنَّها أفضل من الطَّبعة الهِنديَّة بكثير ؛ 
ثُمَّ حقَّقَهُ الدكتور محمد عوَّامة وتحقيقُهُ جيِّد في الجُملة إلاَّ أنَّهُ قد يَتَصَرَّف من غير تأصيل فقد قال في ص52 : ( فكنت اتجرؤ عليها فاعدِّل او اعدِل عما فيها اعتماداً على مصادر أقوى منها في نظري ) انتهى كلامه  
وهذا لاشكَّ أنَّهُ خلل في التَّحقيق ؛ و إلاّ فضَبْطُهُ للمُتُون وأيضاً تعليقاتُهُ فيها فوائد  ،
 والآن الشيخ د . سعد الشثري يُحقِّقُهُ وجمع له نُسخ ، 
ويقول إنَّهُ فَرَغَ منهُ أو قارب ويطبع منهُ أجزاء ، وذَكَر لنا أشياء تَدُلُّ على أنَّ طبعتُهُ أفْضل من جميع الطَّبعات واستدرك على بقيَّة الطَّبعات ،
 و الشيخ سعد وفقه الله  مظِنَّة للتَّجويد في مثل هذا .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التَّوشيح على الجامع الصحيح



السيوطي له حواشٍ على الكُتب السِّتة وهي مُختصرة جدًّا ، البُخاري في مُجلَّد ،
 ومُسلم في مُجلّد إلى آخر الكُتُب السِّتَّة ، 
شُرُوح مُختصرة جدًّا يُغني عنها غيرها ، 
وهذه الشُّروح المختصرة اختصرها أحد المغاربة اسمه سليمان البجمعوي الدمنتي وهذه المُختصرات للكُتب السِّتَّة كُلها مطبُوعة قديماً .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

عقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد



فمن أطول هذه القصائد مما وجد نظم ابن عبد القوي رحمه الله  للمقنع المسمى عقد الفرائد، 
وهذه طويلة جدا" عقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد" مطبوع في مجلدين تزيد أبياتهما على اثني عشر ألف بيت، 
وهذه المنظومة لا شك أن فيها ضبط لفقه الحنابلة على طولها ، 
ولا مانع أن يعتني بها طالب العلم كما يعتني بغيرها من كتب الفقه ، 
يقرؤها قراءة وإذا وجد بيتا يشتمل على فائدة نادرة أو ضابط يمكن أن يحفظه فهو أحسن من النثر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فقه السُّنَّة للسيد سابق



هذا كتاب مشهور ومُنتشر ، وفيه فائدة لطالب العلم ؛
 لأنَّهُ سهلٌ مُيسَّر لطلاب العلم ، وفيهِ أقوال أيضاً اعتمدها المُؤلِّف وهي مرجُوحة عند أهل العلم ، 
وفيها أحاديث منها الصَّحيح والحسن والضَّعيف ، 
على كُلِّ حال هو كغيرِهِ من الكُتُب إلاَّ انَّهُ يمتاز بسُهولة الأُسلُوب ، وحُسن التَّرتيب ، وجودة العَرض يناسب عموم المثقفين لكن طالب العلم المؤَّصل الذي ينوي أن يكون عالماً يفيد أمته انما يتفقه على الطريقة المعروفة عند أهل العلم وقد شرحناها مراراً .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فيض الباري


لمحمد أنور الكشميري ، فيه فوائد وفيه لطائف ولفتات ، ولا تخلُو من مُؤاخذات ومُلاحظات ، والكشميري وَصَف الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بما لا يليقُ بهِ  ، فليقرأ طالب العلم منه بحذر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التمييز للإمام مُسلم 



هذا الكتاب على طريقة المُتقدِّمين في التَّعليل ؛ لكنَّهُ لم يُوجد كاملاً ، طُبِعَ منهُ قِطعة ، والكِتاب بالنِّسبة للطَّلبة المُتقدِّمين لابُدَّ منهُ ،  لا يستغني عنهُ طالب علم يُريد هذا العِلم إذا تأهل .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الباعث الحثيث 



الباعث التِّي فيها  تعليقات الألباني طبعة جيِّدة ، 
وطبعت مطبعة العاصمة طبعة طيِّبة في الجُملة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

نيل المآرب في تهذيب شرح عمدة الطالب



الشيخ البسام رحمهُ الله زَيَّن الكِتاب باجتِهاداتِهِ وآرائِهِ والنُّقُول عن اللِّجان والمجامِع الفِقهيَّة ،
 يستفيد منهُ المُبتدئ والمُتوسِّط .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة



لابن رجب الحنبلي ، طُبع بمطبعة أنصار السُّنَّة المُحمَّديَّة ، بتحقيق الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المنار المُنيف لابن القيم 


أفضل تحقيق  تحقيق الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ، استدرك على المُؤلِّف أحاديث كثيرة فعَملُهُ في هذا الكِتاب جيِّد .

----------


## ابن رجب

> شرح الأربعين النووية لابن دقيق العيد
> 
> لا أعرف لمن هذا الشرح وفيه نقل عن مُتأخِّر عن ابن دقيق العيد ،
> فهذا ممَّا يُشَكِّكُ في نِسْبَتِهِ إِليهِ .


صدقت ,, وقد تم نقاشه قديما في اهل الحديث ,,

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

> المنار المُنيف لابن القيم 
> 
> أفضل تحقيق  تحقيق الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ، استدرك على المُؤلِّف أحاديث كثيرة فعَملُهُ في هذا الكِتاب جيِّد .


بارك الله فيك ، هل اطلع الشيخ على تحقيق هذا الكتاب ؟
الذي أشرف على تحقيقه العلامة : بكر أبو زيد  ..

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الموقر العزيز / أبَا حَاتِمٍ [ ابنَ رَجَبٍ ] :

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا ،ونفع بكُم .

الأخ الحبيب / أبا الوَلِيد التُّوَيْجرِيّ :

حفظكم اللَّـهُ تَعالى.




> بارك الله فيك ، هل اطلع الشيخ على تحقيق هذا الكتاب ؟
> الذي أشرف على تحقيقه العلامة : بكر أبو زيد  ..


الجواب : لا أدري.

----------


## محماس بن داود

لو جمعتم هذا العمل في ملف وورد مع تقسيم الكتب حسب مواضيعها

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> لو جمعتم هذا العمل في ملف وورد مع تقسيم الكتب حسب مواضيعها


ابشر .

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير و أحسن إليكم أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

ما شاء الله ، جهد طيب ومبارك ..
وأقترح كما اقترح من قبلي بأن يرتب على حسب الموضوعات ويوضع في وورد وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ سلمان ، جهد طيب مبارك إن شاء الله .
لكن هناك بعض الكتب يبدو لي أن كلام الشيخ عليها قديم مثل :


> الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة
> 
> لابن رجب الحنبلي ، طُبع بمطبعة أنصار السُّنَّة المُحمَّديَّة ، بتحقيق الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي .


فإن هذا الكتاب طبع مرة أخرى بتحقيق الدكتور / عبد الرحمن العثيمين في خمسة مجلدات وهذا لا يخفى على الشيخ عبد الكريم قطعًا ، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أحسنتُم ـ يا شيخ عليّ ـ ،
أحسن اللَّـهُ إليكُم،ونفع بكُم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السَّبيل 

للشيخ محمد بن ناصر الدِّين الألباني رحمهُ الله ، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

منهج السَّالكين للعلامة ابن السِّعدي 

كِتابٌ طَيِّب ، ونافِع ، يَنْفَعُ طالب العلم أنْ يَقْرَؤُهُ بِنَفْسِهِ ، لأنَّهُ كُتِب بِلهجة العَصْر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المنهاج في شعب الإيمان
لأبي عبد الله * ، مطبُوع في ثلاث مُجلَّدات وهو أصل شُعب الإيمان للبيهقي

= = = = = = = = = = = =
*[ الحليميّ ]

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

طبقات الحنابلة 
للقاضي أبي الحُسين محمد بن أبي يعلى الحنبلي بتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي مطبعة أنصار السُّنة المُحمَّديَّة . 
= = = = = = = = = 
تنبيه :
أقول كما قال أخونا الحبيب الشَّيخ / عليّ  أحمد عبد الباقي ـ رعاه اللَّـه تعالى ـ  :
هذا الكتاب طبع مرة أخرى بتحقيق الدُّكتورِ عبد الرَّحمنِ بنِ سُليمانَ العُثَيْمِين في في ثلاث مجلدات ،وهذا لا يخفى على الشَّيخِ عبدِ الكريمِ قطعًا .

----------


## محماس بن داود

بُشّرت بالجنان أخي سلمان

----------


## مروان الحسني

( و طُبِع منهُ قسم كبير يمكن في ستة عشر مُجلَّد )

ألم يصلنا كتاب علل الدارقطني كاملا ؟
لم طبع قسم منه فقط ؟

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> ( و طُبِع منهُ قسم كبير يمكن في ستة عشر مُجلَّد )
> ألم يصلنا كتاب علل الدارقطني كاملا ؟
> لم طبع قسم منه فقط ؟


بلى .
فقد طبع ( الجزء المتبقي من الكِتاب بعد طبعة الشّيخ محفوظ الرحمن ـ رحمه الله ـ ) بتحقيق  مُحمَّد بن صالِح الدِّبَاسيّ عام 1427 هـ .

----------


## نايف الحميدي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا شيخ سلمان ، ونفع الله بك ،

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأخوين الكريمين / محماس بن داود ـ نايف الحميديّ :

أكرمكُما اللَّـهُ ، ورفعَ قَدركُما ، وأعلى ذكركما ، وأعظم أجركما .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

اقتضاء الصِّراط المُستقيم مُخالفة أصحاب الجحيم 

الطَّبعة المُحَقَّقة طبعة الشيخ ناصر العقل طَيِّبَة ، وطبعة الشيخ حامد الفقي أيضاً جَيِّدَة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الفُرقان بين أولياء الرَّحمن وأولياء الشَّيطان

طُبِع ضمن مجموعة التَّوحيد ، طَبْعة المكتب الإسلامي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الفقه الإسلامي وأدِلَّتُهُ للزُّحيلي

يَجْمَع المذاهب ؛ وليسَت المِيزَةُ في جَمْعِهِ ،
 المِيزة في المراجع التِّي اعتمدها وذكرها بالجُزء والصَّفحة ؛ ليتأكَّد الإنسان ما نَقَلهُ ، 
ويستكمل بحث هذهِ المسائل من هذه المصادر .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة

لعبد الرحمن الجُزيري ، الكتاب غير كامل ،
 قد ينقل بعض المذاهب من كُتب غير مشهُورة  في هذهِ المذاهب ، 
ويعتمد روايات غير معمُول بها في هذه المذاهب .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الحاوي الكبير للماوردي 

هذا الكتاب على اسمه، كتاب كبير، وعُمدة عند الشَّافِعيَّة،
 ومُؤلِّفُهُ الماوردي إمام من أئِمَّتِهِم، فهو كتابٌ مرجع لمعرفة الأحكام الفِقهيَّة في هذا المذهب،
 ويُشير إلى الأقوال الأُخرى، وهو مُحقَّق في رسائل جامعيَّة في جامعة أم القرى؛
 ولا أعلم ماذا طُبع منهُ، طُبع منهُ بعض الرَّسائل؛
 لكنَّهُ لم يَكمُل؛ وطُبع كاملا في بعض المطابع التِّجاريَّة التِّي لا تعتني بالتَّحقيق.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الجمع بين الصحيحين للحميدي

كتاب الحُميدي كتابٌ جميل ونفيس 
طُبع أخيراً إلاَّ أنَّهُ أحياناً لا أقول دائماً لا ينقل من الصَّحيحين مُباشرة؛ 
بل قد يعتمد على المُسْتَخْرَجَا  ت؛ ولذا تجدُ في ألفاظِهِ ما يُخالف ما في الصَّحيحين أحياناً، 
مع أنَّهُ يُبيِّن ويُميِّز اللَّفظ الذِّي في الصَّحيحين،
لكنَّهُ ليس على قاعدة مُضْطَرِدَة، قد يَفُوتُهُ بعضُ الشَّيء.
أما بالنِّسبة لطبعة الجمع بين الصَّحيحين لا أعرفُ أنَّهُ طُبع إلاَّ مرَّة واحِدَة وأخيرة أيضاً.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

سُنن الأقوال النَّبويَّة من الأحاديث البُخاريَّة 

لعُمر ضياء الدِّين الدَّاغِستاني، 
طبُع في اسطنبول سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وثمانية، 
والكتاب مُختصر للصَّحيح جرَّدَهُ من الأسانيد؛ 
فيهِ من الأحاديث ضعف ما في مُختصر الزبيدي، وهو مُختصر على الأحاديث القوليَّة، ولم يُعد طبعُهُ.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي

تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي, هذا مناسب للمتعلم وغير المتعلم, للمتخصص في العلوم الشرعية وفي غيرها, للطبيب, للمهندس, للمثقف, للتاجر, لرب الأسرة, لربة البيت, كل يستفيد منه؛ لأنه صيغ بأسلوب العصر.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تفسير الشيخ فيصل بن مبارك: " توفيق الرحمن لدروس القرآن "

تفسير الشيخ فيصل بن مبارك : "توفيق الرحمن لدروس القرآن"،
 هذا الكتاب مطبوع قديماً وطبع حديثاً. 
وقد طبع في أربعة أجزاء وهو مستمد ومختصر من الطبري والبغوي وابن كثير 
وهذا كتاب رغم اختصاره نافع في بابه لمن لا يسعفه الوقت للرجوع إلى الأصول القديمة
 لا سيما الثلاثة المذكورة.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تفسير البيضاوي

تفسير البيضاوي عليه حواشي كثيرة مثل حاشية زاده،
 التي يتفق المترجمون على أنها أفضل الحواشي ، وهناك حاشية الشهاب،
 وهناك حاشية القونوى وهناك حاشية ابن التمجيد، وهناك حاشية الكازروني،
 حواشي كثيرة منها المطبوع ومنها المخطوط، والكتاب  بحواشيه لا يسلم من ملحوظات عقدية فلينتبه لها ، ثم إن البيضاوي يورد الأحاديث الموضوعة في فضائل السور ولا ينبه على وضعها .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

تفسير إمام المفسرين محمد بن جرير الطبري

تفسير إمام المفسرين محمد بن جرير الطبري طبع بالمطبعة الميمنية ثم طبع ببولاق ثم طبعه الشيخ أحمد شاكر وهي من أنفس ما يقتنيه طالب العلم،
 فإذا أضيفت إلى طبعة بولاق التي هي الأصل واعتمد عليها الشيخ محمود شاكر اعتمادًا مع ما وجده من نسخ لكن طبعة بولاق لا يعدلها شيء،
ثم طبعة الشيخ أحمد شاكر اعتمدت على هذه بدقة. 

= = = = = =

قد صدر تفسير الإمام الطبري مؤخرًا بتحقيق معالي الدُّكتور عبد اللَّـه بن عبد المُحسن التّركيّ ـ أثابه اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ بالتعاون مع مكتب البحوث والدراسات بدار هجر. ويقع في ستة وعشرين جزءاً.
وهذا لا يخفى على الشَّيخِ عبدِ الكريمِ قطعًا .

----------


## عبدالله بن صالح

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...أخي سلمان وجزاك الله خيرا . . . حبذا لو جمعت هذه الدرر في ملف واحد . . جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## العوضي

> الحاوي الكبير للماوردي 
> هذا الكتاب على اسمه، كتاب كبير، وعُمدة عند الشَّافِعيَّة،
> ومُؤلِّفُهُ الماوردي إمام من أئِمَّتِهِم، فهو كتابٌ مرجع لمعرفة الأحكام الفِقهيَّة في هذا المذهب،
> ويُشير إلى الأقوال الأُخرى، وهو مُحقَّق في رسائل جامعيَّة في جامعة أم القرى؛
> ولا أعلم ماذا طُبع منهُ، طُبع منهُ بعض الرَّسائل؛
> لكنَّهُ لم يَكمُل؛ وطُبع كاملا في بعض المطابع التِّجاريَّة التِّي لا تعتني بالتَّحقيق.


بارك الله فيك , فقط للعلم بأن الكتاب حقق كاملاً في جامعة أم القرى وهي من الرسائل الجامعية حبيسة الأدراج , كما ذكر في ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## أبو مساعد

أحسنتُم ـ يا شيخ عليّ ـ ،
أحسن اللَّـهُ إليكُم،ونفع بكُم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جَزاكُم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ـ أخَانَا الحَبِيب العوضيّ ـ،ونَفَعَ بِكُم.


أخُوكُم المُحبّ 
سَلمانُ بنُ عَبدِ القَادِر أبُو زَيْدٍ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...أخي سلمان وجزاك الله خيرا . . . حبذا لو جمعت هذه الدرر في ملف واحد . . جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .


إن شاء اللَّـهُ تعالى .

شَكَرَ اللَّـهُ لكُم .

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم ، فهذه درر صادرة من علامة مختصص في مثل هذه الأمور ، أسأل الله تعالى أن يثيبه خير الثواب 

ونتمى أن تجمع هذه المادة في ملف واحد لتعم الفائدة

----------


## عبدالله بن صالح

أحسنت أخي سلمان . . . وعسى أن يكون قريبا .

----------


## ابن رشد

أحسنت أخي سلمان ....

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيرًا جميعًا .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

هذه مفاهيمنا 

للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ وزير الشؤون الإسلامية وهو كتابٌ نفيس ،
 وهو ردٌّ على كتاب مفاهيم يجب أن تُصحَّح لمحمد علوي المالكي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أحكام القرآن لإلكيا الطبري الهراسي

كتاب نافع، وفيه لطائف وفوائد .

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

جزاك الله خيراً .. وننتظر المزيد من هذه الفوائد 

وبانتظار جمع المادة في ملف واحد

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل تكلم الشيخ عن طبعات السنن وشروحاتها ؟؟

----------

